# Growzilla Dual Bulb Reflector



## Agent 47 (Aug 11, 2008)

The Growzilla reflector has a side by side two-bulb configuration to produce up to 280,000 lumens from one reflector. Mix and match metal halide and high pressure sodium or burn two of the same type for extreme results.
http://www.hydroasis.com/hy/product...t=growzilla-dual-bulb-reflector-by-hydrofarm#

And since the Lumatek Digital Ballast (600w) can run both MH & HPS, can I run a MH bulb and a HPS bulb in that reflector? or would I need a MH bulb and a conversion HPS bulb or vise versa? like say a 400w MH and a 200W HPS


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 11, 2008)

What in the world are you paying over $800 for?  Sockets, bulbs and ballast not included????????  What a rip-off.


----------



## Agent 47 (Aug 11, 2008)

i'm going to delete the question about the light and everything cuz i've already got that figured out...and it's not $800 its $160 for an air cooled dual bulb reflector 

still wondering if i can run just two regular MH and HPS bulbs or does one have to be a conversion bulb? if i wanted to run 2 diff HID bulbs on a single digital ballast?


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hydrowholesale.com


----------



## andy52 (Aug 11, 2008)

sounds pretty good if you already have the 2 ballasts and bulbs to start with.160 bucks for the reflector.not bad.might get one for later on.figure on having a heck of lot more grow area than tent,later on.gotta hear some more about it from people here and what they think.but it sounds like something i would want.thanks  you could run either buld you wanted to,you got to have 2 ballasts anyway,so run whatever the ballasts are capable of.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 11, 2008)

Agent 47 said:
			
		

> i'm going to delete the question about the light and everything cuz i've already got that figured out...and it's not $800 its $160 for an air cooled dual bulb reflector
> 
> still wondering if i can run just two regular MH and HPS bulbs or does one have to be a conversion bulb? if i wanted to run 2 diff HID bulbs on a single digital ballast?



Duh, I must be high....didn't even see the $159.99.

I don't think that you can run 2 bulbs off 1 ballast (if that is what you are asking).  However, if you have a digital ballasts, you should be able to run either a regular MH or a regular HPS--digital ballasts should not require a conversion bulb..


----------



## Agent 47 (Aug 11, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I don't think that you can run 2 bulbs off 1 ballast (if that is what you are asking).  However, if you have a digital ballasts, you should be able to run either a regular MH or a regular HPS--digital ballasts should not require a conversion bulb..



okay ya that's what i was getting at i figured maybe you could run two bulbs on 1 ballast lol ...maybe i'll just go with a 600w MH bulb for all stages...i'm only planning on 4 maybe 6 plants at a time i think a 600w metal halide would be good...cool tube also so it'll be a lot closer to the plants 16sq foot grow area or go big or go home with a 1k watt?
just gonna suck buying a 300 dollar ballast

if i was to run the ducting for the cooltube out of my box and into another room...do you think it would make it hot to where it would make me uncomfortable? 600w lamp


----------



## dragginwagen (Aug 11, 2008)

whats lumen?


----------



## Agent 47 (Aug 11, 2008)

1000watt is 110,000 lumens


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 11, 2008)

If I was only going to go with one HID light, I would recommend a HPS rather than a MH.  You can actually do really well vegging with CFLs or HO fluoro tubes.  I just don't think that there is anything that produces bud like a HPS.  

A 600W will put out 90000+ lumens--over 5600 lumens per sq ft for your space.  This is good coverage.  I don't think that you need a 1000W.  It produces quite a bit more heat and a 600W gives you good lumens/sq ft.  I think that a cool tube or other air cooled reflector is a good idea.  Shop around for your ballast--I don't think that you should have to pay $300 for a ballast.  I saw a 600W digital ballast the other day on E-Bay for about $125 total.  

Ventilation and cooling is kind of trial and error and largely dependent on your individual climate.  I live in an area with hot summers (100+F) and cold winters (0-F).  I completely change my ventilation with the seasons.  It is important to get your ventilation dialed in before you get plants in the room.  Use one of those thermometers that record high and low temps.  In addition to whatever ventilation you use to cool your lights, you will need fresh air coming into your room and old air going out.  You want to be able to exchange the air in your room 2-3 times a minute.  So figure your CUBIC sq ft and go from there.


----------



## andy52 (Aug 11, 2008)

gonna order one,just to se how good it works.then just put it back until i decide how big i'm gonna get.will be out of the tents.they were worth the learning curve.now i know what i want.i can build anything with wood,so the mind is playing with ideas.want at least 3 lights in it.whatever it is.thanks all.


----------



## Agent 47 (Aug 12, 2008)

how do i get fresh air coming into the grow chamber? do i mount the fan to the inside of the chamber and run the ducting from that thru the cool tube to an exhaust somewhere outside the grow chamber? and to bring fresh air in and out would i have to have an external fan and ducting coming from that into the chamber and then i'd have to suck it out to a diff exhaust? i'm confused how to get fresh air and **** in and get the old air out?


----------



## andy52 (Aug 12, 2008)

i don't know your setup,but i am growin in a grow tent and i have one blower in the tent,drawing air thru the filter,thru the reflector,then out the top.another blower out side pulling cool air into the tent.with a small oscillating fan inside the tent.


----------



## Agent 47 (Aug 12, 2008)

k ...what did you do mount the fan outside and run the ducting just to the inside like in the side of ur area and just let it pump the air in


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 12, 2008)

I haven'y yet... need to build a box to muffle the sound and to figure out how to attath it to something Agent 47... Just waiting for my Homebox XL shipment.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 12, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Duh, I must be high....didn't even see the $159.99.
> 
> I don't think that you can run 2 bulbs off 1 ballast (if that is what you are asking). However, if you have a digital ballasts, you should be able to run either a regular MH or a regular HPS--digital ballasts should not require a conversion bulb..


 
Actually lumatek make a dual bulb ballast in 600w. You need two sockets with cords for the both bulbs, but it is one ballast unit that can run two lamps.


----------



## Agent 47 (Aug 12, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> I haven'y yet... need to build a box to muffle the sound and to figure out how to attath it to something Agent 47... Just waiting for my Homebox XL shipment.




are you getting that tent from http://www.buy-the-homebox.com/shop/product_family.html?gclid=COzS1qyPiZUCFQSwFQodn05Lrg

i was going to get the L tent but i read in this thread http://www.growery.org/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/106747/an/0/page/0
that sumthing about the frame the plastic pvc pipes released some kind of chemicals and turned the leaves yellow/white and eventually killed them

idk why so that thread scared me away...are they talking about a diff company or what?? 


if there is nothing wrong with the ones from that site i think that's prob the best thing to gow with ...they have 2 openings for the extraction fan and for the intake fan.... and openings for the plugs...i just don't know how to mount the cooltube fan on the inside with it being fabric and not wood and all

thanks for the help Weed Friends


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Aug 12, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Duh, I must be high....didn't even see the $159.99.
> 
> I don't think that you can run 2 bulbs off 1 ballast (if that is what you are asking). However, if you have a digital ballasts, you should be able to run either a regular MH or a regular HPS--digital ballasts should not require a conversion bulb..


no you do need a MH conversion


----------



## Agent 47 (Aug 12, 2008)

flaws please :bong1:  

theres bound to be many

forgot the circulating fan and the lil stuff... but just the basis of the ventilation and **** i was getting at...and i wanted to do a DWC rig...but i want multiple buckets...will i have to buy multiple pumps? or just a big 1?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 12, 2008)

I ran one big pump for awhile, but, even though it was a fairly expensive pump, it was noisy.  I now run one pump for each bucket.  I am rather partial to the Million Air air pumps.  I run the 300s, but want to add a few 600s.  They are fairly inexpensive and quiet, but still very reliable.  I like individual DWC buckets as I can have plants in different stages of growth and raise or lower the buckets as I need and individualize the nutrients for each plant. 

If you have a cool tube, I would recommend running a fan and ducting dedicated just to the light--without the carbon filter.  Put y9our fan befor your light so that it is pulling cooler air in and pushing it past the light and out through its own exhaust.  There is little chance of pulling air from the room in.  Run another exhaust large enough to exchange the air in the room approx 2-3 times a minute.  This is where the carbon filter should be.  You may need auxiliary cool (cold) air to keep the room within acceptable ranges.  I like to run an oscillating fan in the room to keep all that fresh air moving around.

Your basic plan looks good.


----------



## Agent 47 (Aug 12, 2008)

ok...thanks..finally gettin this  down lol






a little

haha


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 13, 2008)

If you run a 6 in. in line for your cool tube your temps will be easily manageable with a small intake and exhaust fan. Most of your heat will be from the light, so if you keep the bulb cool you can keep the tent cool. That was one of the hardest parts of getting my room up and running.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Aug 13, 2008)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> no you do need a MH conversion


Lumatek 600W ballasts can power Metal Halide bulbs, the only thing is manufacturers don't make 600W MH bulbs so conversions are the only available option.

Agent 47, I strongly recommend getting a 1000W lamp for that amount of space. A 600 will not be able to bring light to the edges of the growroom near as effectively, and is only 37.5w/sq ft -- with a 1000, you'd have over 60! Your yield would nearly double, and the canopy would be much more evenly illuminated.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 13, 2008)

Agent 47 said:
			
		

> are you getting that tent from http://www.buy-the-homebox.com/shop/product_family.html?gclid=COzS1qyPiZUCFQSwFQodn05Lrg
> 
> i was going to get the L tent but i read in this thread http://www.growery.org/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/106747/an/0/page/0
> that sumthing about the frame the plastic pvc pipes released some kind of chemicals and turned the leaves yellow/white and eventually killed them
> ...


 


Ordered the XL

*Just replace xx with tt*

hxxp://www.buy-the-homebox.com/shop/product_family_homebox_l.html


I had my fan out side... I'll help ya figure something out .. Not that hard to build something to help ya out..

Good Morning buddy..


----------

